# Mathews Monster



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone shot the new Mathews Monster and have any opinions?


----------



## Browtine (Mar 10, 2009)

Haven't found one in stock around here yet... I'm off tomorrow and I'm going to check around again to see if maybe one came in... Not really interested in buying one right now, unless it really, REALLY blows me away compared to the Reezen. And I'm not talking about blowing me away with speed. I'm talking feel, hold, accuracy (would be HARD to beat the Reezen in accuracy!), etc... 

I really don't expect to be blown away... I expect it to be a great bow, but it's hard for me to imagine it being that much better in any way for me than the Reezen.


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats the deal with the reezen??  I heard alot of negative reviews to begin with have they gotten everything figured out??


----------



## Browtine (Mar 11, 2009)

jeremyoo7 said:


> Whats the deal with the reezen??  I heard alot of negative reviews to begin with have they gotten everything figured out??



I read some negative reviews before I got mine. Due to the handful of negatives I went to several shops and shot five different Reezens including both brace height versions and NEVER had a problem with hand shock or vibration with any of them. There are a lot of other people on the Mathews forum who done the same thing I did and have yet to shoot a "problem" Reezen. 

I honestly don't think there was ever a "problem". Maybe just some poorly set-up demo bows with questionable weight arrows... My Reezen is honestly the best feeling, best shooting, most accurate (in my hands anyway) single cam bow I've shot. That's why I highly doubt the twin cam Monster could truly blow me away.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Mar 11, 2009)

monster is in nc..............   the big brace height but it's still here.   a sweet shooter in my opion.    brings back memories of the first time I shot the black max.   xlr8 is coming soon and it's gonna be a mean mutha.............   bring me some 80lb limbs and my goodness it's gonna get nasty over the next year.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 11, 2009)

Still no Monster close by as of around noon...


----------



## ga bow hunter (Mar 11, 2009)

It is in at shulers in gainesville


----------



## meherg (Mar 11, 2009)

all you need is a SWITCHBACK best bow ever made  my 2 CENT


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 12, 2009)

meherg said:


> all you need is a SWITCHBACK best bow ever made  my 2 CENT


had one not better than the guardian in my opinion and i have the elite gt 500 certainly not better than it


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 12, 2009)

bhearn92574 said:


> had one not better than the guardian in my opinion and i have the elite gt 500 certainly not better than it



Is there a better bow than The GT???


----------



## drewpatt (Mar 12, 2009)

*best?*

I really like the Diamond black ice, not blinding fast but very   smooth, have had mathews before they are great bows too.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 12, 2009)

ga bow hunter said:


> It is in at shulers in gainesville



I do mental transports up there some. Can you give me the address for Schulers so I can maybe stop in if I get a trip up there before I see one locally?


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 12, 2009)

im still shootin a sq2,still killin deer.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

shulers is at 258a bradford st


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Mar 13, 2009)

ga bow hunter said:


> It is in at shulers in gainesville



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 13, 2009)

ga bow hunter said:


> shulers is at 258a bradford st



Thanks. Maybe I'll get sent up that way this weekend and be able to take my lunch break there.


----------



## yoteaholic (Mar 13, 2009)

shot the monster today and really liked it. The back of the draw is SOLID! - which is all personal preferance IMO. It just may be time to add another  to the family


----------



## golffreak (Mar 19, 2009)

Shot one today....ordered one today. They are telling me it will be up to a month before it comes in.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 19, 2009)

golffreak said:


> Shot one today....ordered one today. They are telling me it will be up to a month before it comes in.



I've decided Mathews and PSE are playing games, each waiting for the other to release their top speed bow (Omen vs. Monster XLR8) so the second one can up the IBO just enough to claim top dog. If that's the case I wish they'd stop jerking around and get on with it. Who really cares which is fastest? 

If the Monster impresses me enough to trade the Reezen I'll get either a 50# or 60# Monster. I'll take advantage of the efficiency and get 70# Reezen speeds pulling a LOT less weight. I don't care about top speed. I just want a solid wall and a smooth, accurate shooter. Someone else can chase feet per second if they want to...


----------



## boothy (Mar 19, 2009)

I also shot the monster today. I went by southern shooters in lagrange to get some shells for turkey season and saw that they had just gotten the monster in and i could not resist. I was blown away it was a great shooting bow! The draw was very smooth, it was lighting fast, and had little to no hand shock. If anyone is in the lagrange area they should go shoot it.


----------



## Eroc33 (Mar 19, 2009)

it is sweet. i am very im impressed


----------



## Browtine (Mar 20, 2009)

boothy said:


> I also shot the monster today. I went by southern shooters in lagrange to get some shells for turkey season and saw that they had just gotten the monster in and i could not resist. I was blown away it was a great shooting bow! The draw was very smooth, it was lighting fast, and had little to no hand shock. If anyone is in the lagrange area they should go shoot it.



Now that's within reasonable driving distance!!! Will get by there SOON!


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 20, 2009)

I shot the Monster at Gables in Douglasville today and did not like it. The draw cycle is not smooth and it weighs in at 5.5 lbs. I have been shooting matthews since 1994 and I think the quality in R&D in going down the drain.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 21, 2009)

limbhanger said:


> I shot the Monster at Gables in Douglasville today and did not like it. The draw cycle is not smooth and it weighs in at 5.5 lbs. I have been shooting matthews since 1994 and I think the quality in R&D in going down the drain.



The draw and wall happen to be my two favorite things about the Monster. As someone else said, that's all personal preference though.

I let Gables rape me on a trade for a DXT once... Since I knew I was getting screwed and done it anyway, I can't blame them... but there would have to be some sort of exigent circumstances to get me to buy anything from them again. 

Again, I knew what I was doing and went ahead anyway. I'm not taking them off my list for the deal that was made. I agreed to it and I take full responsibility for the beating I allowed them to give me. I'm taking them off my list because I can soundly beat their prices, and especially their trades, at several other places.

The guy that worked at the Gables in Newnan that just opened his own shop in Franklin was cool though. I plan on checking his new place out soon. I think I could do business with him.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 21, 2009)

Shot the monster today myself and being a mathew's man, I did expect a little more. Plenty of speed, 
Draw not so smooth and hit the wall awful hard. Maybe just used to my XT and the way it shoot's. Will shoot it again and then I'll decide between the Monster, Reezen and DXT. My XT is great, just wanna add something to my collection.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Mar 21, 2009)

Between  the Monster and the reezen, I like the Monster better. It has a smoother draw and a solid wall. The Reezen has a harsh break over when you come to full draw. Both are fast but the Monster does have a bit of hand shock to it, but nothing that I can't live with.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 21, 2009)

JDARRACOTT said:


> Between  the Monster and the reezen, I like the Monster better. It has a smoother draw and a solid wall. The Reezen has a harsh break over when you come to full draw. Both are fast but the Monster does have a bit of hand shock to it, but nothing that I can't live with.



The one I shot and bought had no hand shock at all.


----------



## crowe1187 (Mar 24, 2009)

If its so great then why isnt it a Mathews. Dont see why they had to make it a McPherson


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 24, 2009)

crowe1187 said:


> If its so great then why isnt it a Mathews. Dont see why they had to make it a McPherson



Probably because its a dual cam bow.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 24, 2009)

crowe1187 said:


> If its so great then why isnt it a Mathews. Dont see why they had to make it a McPherson



What are those little logos to the left of "MONSTER"?  It's the McPherson "Series" by Mathews. It's not a separate brand. Couldn't quite call it a Mathews Solocam though...


----------



## crowe1187 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up. I didnt know it was a series they were puting out. It just depends on what you want in a bow. Every company can make a fast bow. Personally, Ill take something around 310 that is quiet and dead in hand over a speed bow that is more like a tuning fork


----------



## boothy (Mar 25, 2009)

the monster was dead in hand when i shot it. the reezen 7.0 had more hand shock.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 25, 2009)

crowe1187 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I didnt know it was a series they were puting out. It just depends on what you want in a bow. Every company can make a fast bow. Personally, Ill take something around 310 that is quiet and dead in hand over a speed bow that is more like a tuning fork



My Monster is dead in hand on the shot and got 300fps with a 477 grain arrow.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 25, 2009)

boothy said:


> the monster was dead in hand when i shot it. The reezen 7.0 had more hand shock.




+1...


----------

